# Bearings ?



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

What is the process you pros take to cleaning bearings? I usually soak in CLR or Simple Green or both and then, now, I put them in the little cheapy ultra sonic cleaner I got with acetone. The problem I am having is some of the bearings are still coming out either noisy and gritty or not spinning to full potential after these steps, is it something that should be repeated or basically is it just a bad bearing? Are there any different steps/precautions when dealing with shielded bearings from a core? Another question I want to know is on the Core 50MG7, Curado 200E7 and the 100B are all the spool bearings the same? There are different part #s on schematics which I am assumming is because of the different type, such as shields, etc. but are the actual OD and ID sizes actually the same? I am referring to part #s 0194 and 2170 from the 100B for all three reels. Thanks in advance, I'll get this one day...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

mud runner said:


> What is the process you pros take to cleaning bearings? I usually soak in CLR or Simple Green or both and then, now, I put them in the little cheapy ultra sonic cleaner I got with acetone. The problem I am having is some of the bearings are still coming out either noisy and gritty or not spinning to full potential after these steps, is it something that should be repeated or basically is it just a bad bearing? Are there any different steps/precautions when dealing with shielded bearings from a core? Another question I want to know is on the Core 50MG7, Curado 200E7 and the 100B are all the spool bearings the same? There are different part #s on schematics which I am assumming is because of the different type, such as shields, etc. but are the actual OD and ID sizes actually the same? I am referring to part #s 0194 and 2170 from the 100B for all three reels. Thanks in advance, I'll get this one day...


 If you run those bearings through 3 or 4 times( in acetnone) and spin them and they dont spin for at least 15 sec on a punch then they might need to get changed out. The steel bearings need more lubrication than a ceramic bearing, therefore they might seem a little rough with no lubrication, but they should still spin freely. if you go to spin one and after a second they "lock" up and crawl half way up that punch.. change em out. The spool bearings are the same size for each of those reels 3X10X4 (ID,OD,WD) The only difference is that the Core has ARB bearings Anti rust bearings in them. They are coated bearings ( kinda like a blueing for a shotgun) that are 10 times more resistant to corrosion than a standard stock bearing. Also they have a higher Abec rating than the standard stock ABEC ( ARB ABEC#5 vs ABEC#3). Try lightly lubing thaat bearing and if it doesnt smooth out..change it out...Dip


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Dip, on the Core bearings, if they are bad are you saying that the stock bearings are better than the boca ABEC5 bearings? The most of the bearings are spinning "freely" but I don't think they are spinning for 15 secs and they are not locking up, just seem to have a little grit here and there.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

mud runner said:


> Thanks Dip, on the Core bearings, if they are bad are you saying that the stock bearings are better than the boca ABEC5 bearings? The most of the bearings are spinning "freely" but I don't think they are spinning for 15 secs and they are not locking up, just seem to have a little grit here and there.


 What I was saying is that the Core bearings Come stock with ABEC#5 ARB bearings, the Curado bearings are ABEC#3 stainless bearings. Sounds like you just need to clean em out a bit brotha. The ultra sonic cleaner you have doesnt heat up enough. You gotta run it for a while for it to get hot enough to flush em out. I notice when I went from my "cheapie" cleaner to the one I have now. Difference was NIGHT and DAY. That heated one I have was bigger and it flushes those bad boys out in two cycles. Tha smaller one I had before too up to 25 to 30 min sometimes before I got a bearing clean..Just FYI...Dip


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Dip, I really appreciate the help!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't mean to disagree with anyone......"everyone has there own favorite solvent".....but for stock shimano bearings "unremovable shields"....acetone will not touch em. I use a glass mason jar and brake cleaner or lighter fluid. Make sure to swish around :texasflagthe jar a couple times. But then I will flush those solvents out with acetone. Important last step is blowing the solvent out with compressed air before re-lubricating. Just my way.......not trying to say which is right. Good luck!


----------



## DCRICE (Dec 13, 2011)

*I learned a little about bearings last night.*

With the knowledge I gained by lurching about this post for the bast few months (and backed up with the fact that I could send the reel to Dipsay if I failed), I tore down and cleaned a Ebay CU100D yesterday. I used a cheapo sonic cleaner, and after a hour or so, I thought I had all bad bearnings. Assembled the reel with some used spool bearings and after the second assembly, I got it right and was pleased with my handi work.
Last night I worked on the bad spool bearnings and I found:
1. The water has to be hot. (changed it twice to keep it hot)
2. The shot glass has to sit on the bottom of the cleaner (my first attempts were with it sitting on a basket)
3. lighter fluid works
By midnight the rough, climbed up the tapered stick bearings were smooth and spun longer than I wanted to count.
Installed them this morning, and the 100D matches the cast distance of the Scorpion 4X4.
Thanks Guys.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is MEK not recommended for bearing cleaning? I used it in a shot glass to clean some stock shimano bearings and spun them on the end of a bamboo skewer (the smaller diameter ones are just right for fitting in the bearing and spinning them) with compressed air. I rubbed a drop of boca lightning lube between my fingers and then held the bearings between lubed fingers and then spun them again on the skewer by hand and they spun well. Im not too hot about the calais bearings i replaced because they were open and seems like grit can get right to them. I replaced them with boca lighnings and used the old cleaned bearings on an older calcutta 150. Did i do most of it right Dip?


-mac-


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

This is why I pay the bit higher price for the Boca Orange. After a bit of experience you can take the orange seal off without damaging it, plus they will include extra seals for FREE if you simply ask . The Boca ABEC 5# also have removable covers but none of the Shimano OEM's I've dealt with do. 

With these off you can completely clean the bearing, all nooks & crannies. IMHO without the covers off plenty of crud can be held captive in the back recesses of the bearing. Like trying vaccuming a car from the outside through a window 1/4 of way down.

I place clean bearing on a paper towel without seals in place for spool bearing and put 2 drops of Oust Met-Oil. Let it drain then afix the seals.

Same for pinion and drive bearing but I use Penn Grease sparingly. (of course there are many other choices for oils, greases, potions and lotions as per your experience).

Pete A.


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

Are there and how tos out there on getting the seals off of the bearing? On the ABEC5's that is...?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I posted this once....but for some reason it didn't go up. I use a very sharp lead head. ....the gamakatsu ones always work. Hold the bearing so your thumb is over the seal.......then use the point of the hook to kind of get under one end of the seal clip. You kind of turn it up and out. It takes a little practice. And when replacing them......make real sure that the main seal is lined up correctly and not rubbing the inner race.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

You can also go to Boca Bearings site and look in the FAQ there is a great youtube link for this.

Pete A.


----------



## matrixmike (Oct 7, 2009)

or how about just go to www.avidrc.com and get new shielded stainless bearings for $1.00 each. did I mention they are also located in Houston.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

matrixmike said:


> or how about just go to www.avidrc.com and get new shielded stainless bearings for $1.00 each. did I mention they are also located in Houston.


Hmm, that's an interesting new option. The $1 steel bearing at Avid has some chrome parts in it apparently, and that isn't going to last long in saltwater. But for $1, just carry a pocket full of them. Have you tried them yet?

http://www.avidrc.com/product/1/bearings/358/3x10x4-Metal-623ZZ-bearings.html

Avid makes ceramic bearings as well, but they don't seem to be quite the right size. We need 3x10x4mm for most of the reels, and they don't offer the ceramics in metric sizes. The closest they come is this one, but I think they would rattle around in their little bearing housings, and the shaft clearance would be a bit too loose. Avid's ceramics are $5. We can get Boca ceramics for $7.50 with free shipping.

http://www.avidrc.com/product/1/bearings/203/18-x-38-x-532-Ceramic-Metal-R2ZZC-bearings.html

Again, experience is everything - anybody tried them?


----------

